
Show HN: Deploy your web apps, APIs and databases for free - obunu
https://unubo.com/2
======
obunu
Hi there,

We created Unubo to simplify cloud deployment. It provides the easiest way for
you to deploy anything whether it's a Node.js app, a PHP based serverless
function, a PostgresSQL database, or even a Ghost blog.

Any feedback is welcome!

~~~
DarwinMailApp
The UI is gorgeous! Also looks pretty useful although I haven’t used it yet.

I’ll be sure to try it out in the near future.

~~~
obunu
Thank you!

------
jslakro
What if I just want to publish a set of static pages, how this would be
compared with Netlify (not in terms of pricing of course).

~~~
obunu
Netlify started out by allowing you to host static sites, so this is easy to
do. Anything additional that you might find useful requires extra steps, and
is not as simple as it could be.

One example is selecting a particular region to deploy. With us it's as simple
as selecting the region you want to deploy to from a drop down menu.

Other stuff like our detailed uptime/status monitor and the ability to roll
back to a previously deployed state are also worth mentioning.

Unubo uses one flow for each deployment type, so in case you wanted to deploy
something else in the future, you have the option to do so - and are already
accustomed to do it.

~~~
jslakro
Nice to hear all those good features :) I would like to try yours instead of
netlify then, although it will be some static pages in the beginning. Thx

~~~
obunu
Great. Any other questions or comments, just let me know. In app, this is how
you can contact us:
[https://twitter.com/UnuboHQ/status/1162812311557607425?s=20](https://twitter.com/UnuboHQ/status/1162812311557607425?s=20)

------
julienreszka
How long will it remain free? Do you have to pay for it eventually? I don't
understand the business model.

~~~
obunu
The free tier will always remain, to get people used to our platform.

We will soon be releasing paid plans that enable higher performance (memory,
storage) and new features.

------
Fudgel
This might be a dumb question, but does the service host your web app, or is
it for helping you to deploy to other cloud providers?

~~~
obunu
Not dumb at all. It is actually hosted with us, on our infrastructure.

~~~
Fudgel
Cool. On the free tier, is the app put to sleep after a certain amount of
time?

~~~
obunu
Nope, we won’t put your app to sleep.

~~~
julienreszka
Nice

